# Knicks Sign Pablo Prigioni



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> FisolaNYDN
> Pablo Prigioni is signing with Knicks to be their third point guard. He'll play for Argentina in the Olympics.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Championship move.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I googled him because I was thinking that he'd been playing for Argentina for a very long time. I guess the Knicks are getting a 35 year old rookie.


----------

